# how do i turnoff the chat window?



## sandyut (Aug 17, 2020)

I had it off, but used it and now i cant make it go away.  thanks!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 17, 2020)

I went to the 4 icons at the top right of chat. Clicked on the next to last one from right and check the box that says disable chat. For some reason it will log you back in when you post a thread though


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 17, 2020)

I think there's a box in the bottom right corner to click Dave. It opens and I clicked "disable chat", now it's just a yellow bar across the screen below the carousel. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 17, 2020)

Correction, middle box, upper right corner. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 17, 2020)

sandyut said:


> I had it off, but used it and now i cant make it go away. thanks!


Are you trying to disable , or did you go full screen while in chat ?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 17, 2020)

If you joined chat. Go to the upper right hand side where there 3 lines. Click on that and then click on log out.


----------



## sandyut (Aug 17, 2020)

Bless you all!  thanks.  that thing drives me crazy.  killed it again.


----------



## Ishi (Aug 17, 2020)

sandyut said:


> Bless you all!  thanks.  that thing drives me crazy.  killed it again.


I’ve done it also! Thanks for the help


----------

